# general-use snap switch



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

430.83(A)(1) requires the switch to be horsepower rated for the horsepower of the motor to be controlled. 

The following is from the UL White Book information for Snap Switches (WJQR).


> AC general-use snap switches are tested for the control of resistive, inductive (including electric discharge lamp) and tungsten-filament lamp loads at 120 V up to the full current rating of the switch, and for motor loads up to 80% of the amp rating of the switch, but not exceeding 2 hp.


Note that this applies to AC General Use Snap Switches, and does not apply to AC/DC General Use Snap Switches.


----------

